# Canon pixma mp620 small black cartridge problem!



## edgarrahy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys

My canon pixma has 2 colour cartridges, and a 1 small and 1 big black ink cartridge. When the big black one was used up I assumed it would automatically start using the small one? Unfortunately it didnt and despite having a full small black ink cartridge I cannot print in black

Any ideas as to how I can fix this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Replace the large black cartridge. The small black cartridge is used for color printing. Document printing, uses the larger cartridge.


----------



## edgarrahy (Nov 5, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Replace the large black cartridge. The small black cartridge is used for color printing. Document printing, uses the larger cartridge.


Why is none of it used up so?

I'll replace it so. Oh and thanks by the way!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd guess you haven't done much color printing. As I stated already, the small cartridge is only used for color printing, not document printing.


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

When printer is set to Plain paper, it it uses the large black pigment ink cartridge.
As soon as you change the paper type, it will use the smaller black dye ink cartridge..


----------



## edgarrahy (Nov 5, 2009)

ISZ said:


> When printer is set to Plain paper, it it uses the large black pigment ink cartridge.
> As soon as you change the paper type, it will use the smaller black dye ink cartridge..


Can I pretend I have changed the paper type to use the other ink or will the printer pick up on it?


----------

